# Working at IBM



## random2011 (25 Jul 2012)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to get some advise if it's available.

A couple of days ago I recieved a job offer from IBM with a pretty decent salary.

Anyone have any experience (pros/cons) or know what it is like to work for IBM.

Cheers


----------



## brigadear (29 Jul 2012)

I worked there in Damastown when they had manufacturing there. I was there for about 8 years. IBM is the PublicSector of the Private Sector!!!!. Got paid decent money for doing nothng. Seriously though was decent place to work, good hours, benfits, canteen and very easy to get to as bus went directly in there.


----------



## Jazz01 (29 Jul 2012)

Which site is it? From what I know, IBM has a site in Cork and Galway (primarily R&D) & large sites in Dublin. Know a few people who work there & they only have good things to say about the place...


----------



## alexandra123 (30 Jul 2012)

I have a friend who  works their, this is their comments :
The good things about IBM is that you can direct yourself on any path. The company is so big that it has many opportunities. It offers many online education programmes, salary is good, VHI paid for and availability to work from home when necessary. No clock in/out service. They don't drill down your neck. Your given a task and you are expected to deliver.  If you want to get ahead in IBM you need to be seen to be over achieving. If you dont over achieve - you will stay in the same position / pay path for as long as you are their. In some departments overtime is not paid for, it is expected that you do whatever you need to do achieve deadlines. You could get your time back during quieter periods.

You have annual reviews that you need to commit too. These reviews are marked from 1 - 4 ..anything below 2+ is probably seen to be under achieving - or just achieving what is expected from you. Their is an annual bonus based on performance and pay increment based on salary department budget and reviews


----------



## random2011 (6 Aug 2012)

Hi all

Thanks for the feedback...only looks good from what I can see. I was doing a broader search and some of the feedback I saw was poor.

BTW i will be working in the Cork office.

Wasnt sure about pension/medical insurance..so looks like VHI is available which is great.


----------



## Galego (6 Aug 2012)

Hi,  

I think it all depends on which company(ies) you come from. In my case, I worked for IBM for almost a year and compared with my current employeer, they were worst to work for in every single thing. Less money, less benefit, more strict (less flexible), worst working enviroment, etc...., for the same job. Also the most expensive working canteen I've ever seen. Plus no free coffee or tea! :-(

Of course, everyone is different and to me it all will depend on the people who you'll have to work with. 

Anyway, good luck in your IBM job if you take it and also enjoy having a laugh at some of the employees' pictures in Bluepages. That is the only thing I miss.


----------

